# Another Possible Penny Trade...



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

On ESPN Insider it talked a little about the Raptors resigning Keon Clark and trade him and etc... for Penny Hardaway. Keon would be alot better than any PF's or C's that they have.


C-Keon Clark
PF-Maybyner Hilario
SF-Shawn Marion
SG-Joe Johnson
PG-Stephon Marbury


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I think he can be a good sixth man, but a starter in a powerful Weatern conference? I don't think it will happen tho.

Keon can't stand a chance against Divac, Shaq, Duncan basically any center for teh West tho.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Maybe so...*

But can the centers in the Western Conference, go against his quickness and length?


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Maybe so...*



> Originally posted by *Mr. X *
> But can the centers in the Western Conference, go against his quickness and length?


You don't use quickness to play position defense, you don't use quickness to boxout man. And you don't use quickness to fight for the position.

Sure Keon uses his quickness but will he get the ball 30 times a game like Shaq, Duncan and company?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

WHAT?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

This trade is RETARDED,do u understand that the Raps would have to sign Keon to a MAX contarct for that trade to work?!

Keon is good but NOT that good:no:!


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I see what you are saying.

hm.. Maybe the more realistic idea would be Clark + Mo Pete for Penny Hardaway.

Because Suns really want to give room to Joe Johnson and they can use Mo-Pete as the first off-bench guard to light things up. And Clark will probably overpaid maybe by 2-3 million a year, but he can be the sixth man to give some enegry here and there tho.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

*Trade...*

Did I say just Keon???NO. I said resign Keon Clark and trade him and etc... for Peny.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

My bad I didnt notice that,but Keon would still be getting WAY over paid!Also I DONT see Vince and Penny working well together:no:.Neither one likes to play D even though Vince could be AWESOME at it!

God forbid those 2 be on the same team and the Raps go into a scoring drought!They would chuck up 100 3's between the two of them,and Lenny would have a HEART ATTACK!To tell u the truth Mo Pete is the Raps defensive STOPPER,who else on the Raps would pick up that end of the load?U CANT expect ur Franchise player to be BOTH ur #1 option on O and on D.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

I don't like KC that much


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *TheMatrix31 *
> I don't like KC that much


lol, Marion looks tired to me in your pic.


----------



## mavfanatic (Jun 13, 2002)

what are you all talking about,keon is weak and skinny,like a 6-11 shewn bradley.
and pennys case is becaming sad,did you watch him,what did he do this past season??something like 17 ppg,its pretty good for a regular player but for a former all star???
he will retire in 2-3 years.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Hm... But Penny didn't want to step on anyone's tose when he was with teh Suns in his fist year. Then when Jason was out for a foot injury, Penny was 18/8/7 in the absence of Jason Kidd for 15 games and still keep helping the Suns win games.

And don't forget when Penny was in the lineup, the team went 42-18, that's a very good record. So you perfer having a guy scoring 30+ each game but have a team record of say 18-42 over a guy scoring 17 but lead his team to 42-18?

I think Wins are the numbers that count.


----------



## sunfan (Jun 12, 2002)

From what I hear Keon may be forced to sign for less than the max because no teams are willing to pay it.


----------

